# Teich mit Wasserverlust



## Ikulas (27. Juni 2017)

Hallo,

seit einigen Jahren habe ich einen kleinen Teich (ca.455L, 50 cm tief). Beim Anlegen des Teiches wurdepeinlich darauf geachtet, dass die Kapillarsperre auch funktioniert. Mit dem Teich verbunden sind 3 Sumpfzonen, eine größere und zwei kleinere. Schon in der Anfangszeit musste ich vor allem bei Hitze ca.  alle 2 Wochen Wasser nachfüllen. Inzwischen ist er gut eingewachsen und ich muss bei Hitze fast 2 x die Woche auffüllen. Das ist dauerhaft lästig, gerade wenn wir in Urlaub sind ist der Teich bei dieser Wärme bis zum Grund leer.
Ich bin deshalb am Überlegen, welche Maßnahmen sinnvoll wären. Sumpfzonen abtrennen? Dann sterben mir die Pflanzen weg, was schade wäre. Einen Teil der Pflanzen entfernen? Ich hab mir auch überlegt, ob zb das __ Pfennigkraut, was alles gut eingewuchert hat und das inzwischen auch außerhalb des Sumpfbereichs wächst, so eine Art Kapillarwirkung hat? Ich hab mir auch überlegt, ob ich eine Wasserleitung lege und autom. auffülle. Aber das ist wenig sinnvoll, da ich ja über die Zisterne das Wasser nutze und wenn die leer ist, geht nichts mehr.
Hat jemand ein ähnliches Problem bzw. hat irgendeine Idee, wie man da gegensteuern könnte?
Danke schon mal!

LG Beate


----------



## Ikulas (28. Juni 2017)

Huhu, 
hat keiner eine zündende Idee oder einen Rat?
LG Beate


----------



## Kolja (28. Juni 2017)

Hallo Beate,

herzlich Willkommen hier.

Das __ Pfennigkraut könnte evtl. Wasser aus dem Teich ziehen und deine Kapillarsperre aufheben.
Wie hast Du die Sperre denn angelegt? Und ist sie noch funktionstüchtig?

Bei Hitze zweimal die Woche nachfüllen halte ich allerdings auch für normal.

Mach doch mal Fotos, dann können wir uns das alles besser vorstellen.


----------



## Ikulas (28. Juni 2017)

Hallo Andrea,
bin schon seit 2013 hier Mitglied . 
Ich mach mal Bilder.
Die Sperre zu kontrollieren dürfte wohl schwer sein, dass der Teich gut eingewachsen ist. Da müsste ich zuvor das __ Pfennigkraut entfernen. 
LG Beate


----------



## Kolja (28. Juni 2017)

Hallo Beate,

da habe ich die "2" aus den Galerie Fotos gelesen. Aber "Willkommen" schatt ja nix.


----------



## Ikulas (28. Juni 2017)

Schau mal hier sind Bilder vom August 2014. Heute ist er stärker eingewachsen,vor allem  __ Pfennigkraut hat viel überwuchert. Das was ins Wasser wächst versuche ich auch immer wieder zu entfernen, da sich hier auch gerne Fadenalgen bilden. 
Im Wasser selbst habe ich inzwischen nicht mehr viel an Bepflanzung, da dies extrem zur Fadenalgenbildung geführt hatte. Eine Seerose (die aber leider dieses Jahr nicht blühen mag) schmückt den Teich. Und einen Großteil der __ Wasserminze habe ich entfernt, weil der auch alles verdrängte. 
Ich mach die Tage mal aktuelle Bilder.

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf...ider-baufehler-tipps.39357/page-6#post-472009


----------



## Ikulas (4. Juli 2017)

Und hier die aktuellen Bilder meines TeichLEINs


----------



## Teich4You (4. Juli 2017)

Ikulas schrieb:


> Das ist dauerhaft lästig, gerade wenn wir in Urlaub sind ist der Teich bei dieser Wärme bis zum Grund leer.


Moin.
Dann mach doch eine automatische Wasseruhr dran, die alle paar Stunden 1 Liter oder so reinlaufen lässt.


----------



## Ikulas (4. Juli 2017)

Hmm ... das ginge dann nur mit Leitungswasser und das soll, wegen Kalk, ja nicht so gut sein. Andererseits .... gar kein Wasser ist auch nichts ;-). Ich muss mir da was überlegen, zumindest für den Urlaub. Schlauch verbuddeln und dann bei bedarf anschließen. Also kann tatsächlich diese doch sehr üppige Vegetation zu diesem Wasserverlust führen. Aber ich bin offen gestanden ja froh, dass er sich so üppig entwickelt hat. Nur der Wasserbereich hätte größer sein können/dürfen.


----------



## troll20 (4. Juli 2017)

Ikulas schrieb:


> das ginge dann nur mit Leitungswasser und das soll, wegen Kalk, ja nicht so gut sein.


Ganz im Gegenteil, alle Lebewesen benötigen den Kalk für den Zellaufbau. Ohne den hast du irgendwann destilliertes Wasser im Teich und kein leben mehr.


----------



## Ikulas (4. Juli 2017)

Ich dachte Regenwasser sei die 1. Wahl beim Teich? Ich hab deshalb immer Wasser aus der Zisterne gezogen. Ok, wenn das so ist, dann macht es das ja wirklich einfacher. Dann kann ich in der Tat mit etwas Tricksen einen Anschluss mit autom.  Bewässerung anschließen. Wir haben eh schon eine automatische Bewässerung im Garten. 
Danke Euch!


----------



## Kolja (5. Juli 2017)

Ikulas schrieb:


> Die Sperre zu kontrollieren dürfte wohl schwer sein, dass der Teich gut eingewachsen ist. Da müsste ich zuvor das __ Pfennigkraut entfernen.


Der Teich ist ja stark von außen eingewachsen. Und eine Kapillarsperre, die man nicht  kontrollieren kann bzw. nicht sieht weil sie eingewachsen ist, trägt bestimmt zum Wasserverlust bei.


Ikulas schrieb:


> Im Wasser selbst habe ich inzwischen nicht mehr viel an Bepflanzung, da dies extrem zur Fadenalgenbildung geführt hatte


Das verstehe ich nicht. Fadenalgen durch Pflanzen im Teich? Eigentlich sollte es so sein, dass die Pflanzen die Nährstoffe aufnehmen und so eine Konkurrenz zu den Algen bilden.
Was hattest du denn für Pflanzen auch Unterwasser?
Kann es sein, dass die Seerose zu wenig Sonne hat durch den äußeren Bewuchs?


----------



## Ikulas (5. Juli 2017)

Kapillarsperre:
Sie wurde sauber erstellt und hat auch funktioniert. Was könnte dazu führen, dass sie plötzlich nicht mehr geht? Es ist dich gerade schön, wenn ein Teich so gut eingewachsen ist, dass man Teichrand etc nicht mehr sieht. Verstehe ich jetzt nicht ganz.

Pflanzen im Sumpfbereich ziehen Wasser und dieser wird aus dem Teich gespeist. Ich denke, da es so viele Pflanzen sind, wird eben mehr Wasser entzogen. Deshalb die Frage, ob Ausdünnen Sinn macht bzw. welche Alternativen es sonst gäbe (autom. Bewässerung ist eine).

Man möge mich korrigieren, aber Fadenalgen bilden sich um Pflanzen herum die sich im Wasser befinden. Und ja, ich hatte bis vor kurzem auch viel Unterwasserpflanzen, die ich jetzt großteils entfernt habe. Außerdem wächst zb __ Pfennigkraut ins Wasser und auch hier bilden sich fadenalgen.

Teichrose:
Der Teich bekommt zuviel Sonne, deshalb auch das Fadenalgenproblem. Beschattung ist schwer. Gedüngt hab ich due Rose. Sie hat aber die Jahre zuvor fleissig geblüht. Vielleicht braucht sie ne Pause.

LG Beate


----------



## Kolja (6. Juli 2017)

Hallo Beate,

eine Kapillarsperre soll ja auch verhindern, dass Wasser von außen aus dem Teich gezogen wird z.B. auch durch Pflanzen.


----------



## Ikulas (6. Juli 2017)

Hmm ... Aber wie ich schon schrieb. Der Sumpfbereich wird über eine Matte vom Teich gespeist. Also selbst wenn ich die Pflänzchen entferne, die IN den Teich hineinwachsen, wird durch die Matte trotzdem weiter Wasser gezogen werden. Die Kapillarsperre ist im übrigen auf den Bildern auch ganz außen am Rasenrand hin eingerichtet. Dort befindet sich eine Alu-Umrandung, Im Inneren habe ich die Folie hocghgezogen und mit Steinen beschwert und zwar so, dass der Folierand nach oben weggeht. Ich müsste also jetzt mal kontrollieren ob in diesem Bereich Pflanzbewuchs ist bzw. diesen dort entfernen. Richtig ?

Die Teichrose setzt übrigens die erste Knospe an .


----------



## DbSam (6. Juli 2017)

Ikulas schrieb:


> Das bedeutet, alles was in den Teich hineinragt muss entfernt werden.


Eigentlich musst Du nur die Kapillarsperre kontrollieren, bzw. dort die überwachsenden Wurzeln/Pflanzen trennen. Und fertig. 
Der Rest kann, darf und soll ruhig wild aussehen. 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Ikulas (6. Juli 2017)

Hi Carsten, 
hatte mein letzten Beitrag noch ergänzt. Ich hatte einen Gedankenfehler bwz. Kapillarsperre. Die ist ja nicht direkt am Teich sondern am Rande des Sumpfbereiches zum Rasen hin. Und da ist in der Tat Pflanzbewuchs (__ Pfennigkraut). Das werde ich dort etwas eindämmen. Ich muss derzeit  nämlich tägouch meinen Teich wieder auffüllen, weil er täglich einiges an Wasser verliert. Klar, bei der Hitze. Aber es ist stärker als im Vorjahr.
Bez. autom Bewässerung mache ich mal einen neuen Thread auf. Danke erst mal an dieser Stelle!

LG Beate


----------



## DbSam (6. Juli 2017)

Ikulas schrieb:


> Ich müsste also jetzt mal kontrollieren ob in diesem Bereich Pflanzbewuchs ist bzw. diesen dort entfernen. Richtig ?


Richtig. 
Dann kannst Du in der nächsten Zeit kontrollieren, ob der danach noch vorhandene Wasserverlust gefühlsmäßig dem der Vorjahre entspricht.
Manche stellen auch eine Schüssel mit Wasser neben den Teich und vergleichen die Wasserstände mit dem Tag vorher ...


Ja, das konnte ich nicht wissen, dass Du Deinen Beitrag so umfangreich korrigierst. 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Ikulas (6. Juli 2017)

Ich hab mich hier nochmals durch weitere "Wasserverlust"- Beiträge gewurtschtelt und mir wird ganz Angst und Bange. Am Ende muss ich womöglich die Ufermatte auch noch durchtrennen oder eine Ratte hat mir ein Loch in meine Wanne genagt :-(. Naja, eines nach dem anderen.


----------



## Limnos (6. Juli 2017)

Hi

Wenn die Pflanzen in der Zwischenzeit gut gewachsen sind, wird durch sie auch mehr Wasser verdunstet. Und zwar nicht nur das Wasser, das die Pflanze in sich aufnimmt und transpiriert, sondern auch durch Verdunstung auf der Pflanzenoberfläche, da Wasser auch 1-2mm an der Pflanze "hochklettert" (Meniskus). Hinzu kommt, dass in dem Pflanzendschungel durch Umwandlung von Licht in Wärme ein Mikroklima mit etwas höherer Temperatur entsteht, was die Oberflächenverdunstung noch steigert. Bei einem großen Teich mit vergleichsweise viel geringerer Pflanzenmasse fällt so etwas weit weniger ins Gewicht.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Ikulas (7. Juli 2017)

Hi Wolfgang,

das leuchtet mir absolut ein. Mein Teich ist zu klein für diesen Bewuchs. Dabei war ich froh, dass man nichts mehr von Wanne, Folie oder Matte gesehen hat .
Ich habe gestern einen ordentlichen Berg Bewuchs entfernt, überwiegend __ Pfennigkraut, das wirklich sehr zum wuchern neigt. Meine Kapillarsperre habe ich freigelegt und mal schauen, ob das schon Verbesserung bringt.
So sieht es jetzt aus.


----------



## Limnos (7. Juli 2017)

Hi Ikulas

So ein kleiner Teich hat auch seine Vorteile.Man kann die Verluste besser durch Regenwasser ausgleichen. Regenwasser ist zwar sehr weich, und das kann für Tiere mit Kalkschale  zuwenig Kalk bieten, aber die Vorteile sind, außer dem eingesparten Geld, auch ein permanenter Wasserwechsel. So werden überschüssige Nährstoffe ausgeschwemmt, wodurch das gesamte Pflanzenwachstum weniger üppig ausfällt. Das erspart das Auslichten, was ja kein reines Vergnügen ist. 
Die Kapillarsperre hast du sehr "diskret" gelöst. Das find ich gut. Ein Frage hätte ich: warum hast du die hohen Pflanzen vorne? So hat man den besten Blick auf den Teich von da, wo der Drahtzaun ist. Du könntest z.B. den Teich vergrößern, indem du Mörtelkübel außerhalb  (recht und links auf diesem Bild, oder auch evtl. zw. Teich und Zaun?) in den Boden eingräbst. Dahin würde ich die hohen Pflanzen von vorne "verbannen"

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Ikulas (7. Juli 2017)

Hi Wolfgang,

das mit den Pflanzen hat sich so ergeben. Anfang waren vorne niedrige Pflanzen wie Vergissmeinnicht, Schlüsselblumen etc. Geblieben sind nur die Dumpfdotterblumem. Der Rest wurde verdrängt von __ Wasserminze und irgendwelche Gräser. Minze hab ich irgendwann auagedünnt und niedrigere Pflanzen nachgesetzt, die aber nicht kamen. __ Blutweiderich etc hat sich dort ausgesamt. Da ich den mag, will ich ihn erst mal lassen. Die __ Iris rechts blüht nicht. Da treiben sich unten Ameisen rum. Gefällt mir auch nicht. Wie Du sagst, der Blick vorne ist zu und das möchte ich ändern. Ich hab weiter rechts noch ein Moorbeet, auch das muss neu gemacht werden oder ich mach da was anderes hin. Für Tipps bin ich offen .


----------



## Ikulas (7. Juli 2017)

Wolfgang,

Du sagst, mit Regenwasser würden überschüssige Närhstoffe ausgeschwemmt und das Pflanzenwachstum dadurch gehemmt. Hilfe ... wie würde mein Teich aussehen, wenn ich ihn nicht bis dato mit Regenwasser befüllt hätte .
Ich hatte zuviel Nährstoffe im Teich. Hatte Fadenalgen und meine Unterwasserpflanzen sowie dieser __ Froschlöffel wucherten ebenfalls. Hab ich beides raus. Beim Froschlöffel tat es mir etwas weh. Aber es war einfach zu viel für das kleine Pfützchen.

Irgendwelche Mörtelwannen kann ich nicht mehr einbuddeln. Da ist nirgends mehr Platz. Denn links vom Teich kommt gleich ein Pflanzbeet (siehe alte Bilder über die Verlinken oben) und rechts ist auch alles bepflanzt. Einzig das bereits vorhandene Moorbeet (Mörteleimer) kann neu gestaltet werden und das werde ich auch tun. Die Schlachpflanzen versuche ich in mein Moorbeetfass umzusiedeln. Hoffe, sie überleben das.

LG Beate


----------



## Limnos (7. Juli 2017)

Hast du Teicherde oder sonst was humushaltiges beim Teichneubau eingefüllt? Das würde das üppige Pflanzenwachstum erklären. Aber auch wenn viel in den Teichreinfällt, viele Fisch drin sind oder zuviel gefüttert wird, wird das später zu "Pflanzenfutter".
Für die __ Schlauchpflanzen kannst du auch ein Schimmmoor bauen: 5 cm Styroporplatte, für Pflanzschale passendes Loch schneiden (so dass die Schale mit ihrem Rand nicht durchfällt) mit Torf befüllen, Schlauchpflanzen einpflanzen. Man kann dem Styroporring mit Abtönpaste einen Tarnanstrich verpassen. Die Pdflanzschale muss natürlich im Boden Löcher haben. Es reicht, wenn der Ring 5-7cm breit ist. Sollte die Substratlast dafür zu groß sein, legt man noch Styroporstreifen für den Auftrieb unter.

Hier zwei meiner Schwimmmoore mit Schlauchpflanzen und __ Moornelke (Helonias bullata), bzw. mit Sumpf-Hartheu (Hypericum elodes) und Sumpfsitter (Epipactis palustris)

   

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Ikulas (7. Juli 2017)

Weder Teicherde noch hab ich Fische drin. Ich hab nur Sand reingefüllt. 
Diese Schwimmbeete sind schön. Mein Teich ist dafür aber zu klein. Die Teichrose braucht schon viel Oberfläche.
Aber vielleicht was Kleines? Ich schau mal.


----------



## mareike (7. Juli 2017)

Hallo,
ich hatte das gleiche Problem, fing vor etwa 2 Jahren an, dass ich laufend nachfüllen musste. Ich hatte auch einen Teichbauer zu Rate gezogen, der meinte, dass die Ufermatte das Wasser rauszog. Ich habe mich daran gemacht und die Ufermatte durchtrennt. Jetzt hält der Wasserstand wieder.

Viele Grüße mareike


----------



## Ikulas (8. Juli 2017)

Naja, die Ufermatte hat ja aber gerade den Sinn, dass sie Wasser aus dem Teich zieht, denn sie speist den Sunpfbereich. Durchtrenne ich sie trocknet der Bereich aus. Das werde ich also sicher nicht tun.


----------



## Kolja (10. Juli 2017)

Da hast du ja gut was freigelegt.
Kannst du bitte beschreiben, wie die Kapillarsperre bei dir aufgebaut ist? Was ist das für eine Schiene und steht die Folie locker davor?
Sieht so schön unauffällig und pflegeleicht aus.


----------



## Ikulas (10. Juli 2017)

Diese Schienen sind ganz einfache Beetumrandungen aus Metall. Die Folie steht am Rand genauso hoch wie die die Schiene aus dem Boden ragt. Und die Folie ist mit den Steinen entsprechend fixiert. Man sieht es in der Tat nur, wenn man direkt davor steht. Nachteil ist, dass sich zwischen Folie und dem Rand der Schiene etwas Humus ´reingesetzt hat. Aber solange keine Pflanzenwurzeln etc. über die Schiene gehen, dürfte das auch kein Thema sein. Vorher war das in der Tat total überwuchert, was man an den Bildern auch gut sieht. Klar, dass das viel Wasser gezogen wird. Es hat im übrigen schon gut Wirkung gezeigt. Trotz dem heißen Wochenende musste ich ich nicht nachfüllen. Das wäre vorher unmöglich gewesen. Dennoch werde ich eine autom. Bewässerung installieren.


----------



## Ikulas (10. Juli 2017)

Hier siehst Du es etwas genauer. So sah mein Teich nach Erstellung vor vier Jahren aus .


----------



## Limnos (11. Juli 2017)

Ich empfehle, bei der Erstellung des Teichs nichts von der Folie ab zu schneiden. Dann höhlt man unter den Folienzipfeln die Erde soweit aus, dass das Wasser einige cm darüber steht. Damit es nicht ausläuft, klappt man die Folie hoch und tackert sie an  hochkant gestellte Dachlatten. Die Erde. die man unter der Folie weg genommen hat, häuft man nun auf der Folie bis zu Dachlatte auf. Evtl. absichern gegen Abrutschen in den Teich. Das macht man nun an allen vier Ecken der Folie. Optisch gesehen sind diese neuen Flächen  "Land", bewässerungsmäßig gehören sie aber zum Teich. Man gewinnt so wertvolle Pflanzflächen für Wasser- oder besser Sumpfpflanzen. Um die Dachlatten landwärts zum Verschwinden zu bringen, kann man Gehwegplatten als Stütze davor legen. Vor allem, wenn der Teich in einer Rasenfläche liegt, erhält man so eine saubere Trennung und einen Gehweg um den Teich. Es ist die diskreteste Form der Kapillarsperre. Wer permanent Regenwasser in den Teich leitet, kann an einer Stelle einen gewollten Überlauf in Form eines Grabens vorsehen, wodurch er einen weiteren Biotop für wechselfeuchte Pflanzen erhält. Ideal für __ Scheinkalla, __ Mädesüß oder __ Blutweiderich.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Kolja (11. Juli 2017)

@Beate
danke für die Fotos. Das ist eine gute Möglichkeit der Randgestaltung.
Freut mich, dass der Wasserverlust schon nachgelassen hat. 

@Wolfgang
Auch eine gute Lösung. Aber bei mir ist immer alles eher rundlich und geschwungen. Deswegen gefällt mir das mit der Schiene so gut.


----------



## Ikulas (11. Juli 2017)

@Kolja 
Genau aus dem Grund auch so bei mir. Ich mag es auch lieber weicher, sprich mit Rundungen.
Überlegenswert wäre es wohl noch, die Sandsteine gegen andere Steine zu tauschen. Denn Sandsteine, so hab ich gelesen, saugen sich gerne mit Wasser voll und auch hier gibt es dann eine Wasserverdunstung. Andererseits ist das ein heimischer Stein in unserer Gegend und bevorzuge das Verbauen von heimischen Materialien wo es eben geht. Ich denke, so extrem wird das dann auch nicht sein.


----------



## DbSam (11. Juli 2017)

Kolja schrieb:


> Aber bei mir ist immer alles eher rundlich und geschwungen.


Naja, dann kann man halt kurze Stücken nehmen und baut sich daraus seine Form.
Wer etwas mehr ausgeben will, da gibt es auch Uferbänder. Eine ähnliche Konstruktion kann man sicher auch etwas preiswerter selbst bauen, dann wird es auch richtig schön rund. 



Ikulas schrieb:


> ... saugen sich gerne mit Wasser voll und auch hier gibt es dann eine Wasserverdunstung.


Wenn man weiß, dass kein Loch in der Folie ist und alles nur verdunstet, dann füllt man auch mit ruhigem Gewissen das dann fehlende Wasser nach. 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Limnos (12. Juli 2017)

@Wolfgang
Auch eine gute Lösung. Aber bei mir ist immer alles eher rundlich und geschwungen. Deswegen gefällt mir das mit der Schiene so gut.[/QUOTE]

Mit meiner Methode kann die Wasserfläche auch rund oder sonstwie gestaltet werden. Lediglich der Teil, der mit dem Teichwasser in Kontakt steht ist i.A. rechteckig.


----------



## Kolja (12. Juli 2017)

Limnos schrieb:


> Mit meiner Methode kann die Wasserfläche auch rund oder sonstwie gestaltet werden. Lediglich der Teil, der mit dem Teichwasser in Kontakt steht ist i.A. rechteckig.



Dann habe ich das ganze nicht verstanden, wie du das genau machst.

Meine Vorstellung davon sieht so aus:


----------



## Kolja (12. Juli 2017)

Hallo Carsten,

ja das mit den Uferbändern habe ich hier bei einem Teichbau auch gelesen, aber nie richtig verstanden wie genau dort die Folie befestigt wird.
Wie hast du denn deinen Rand gebaut?



DbSam schrieb:


> Eine ähnliche Konstruktion kann man sicher auch etwas preiswerter selbst bauen, dann wird es auch richtig schön rund.


----------



## DbSam (12. Juli 2017)

Hallo Andrea,

Deine Vorstellung ist doch goldrichtig. 
Bei Limnos ist das ebenso. Zum besseren Verständnis vereinfacht gesagt: Die viereckige Folie stellt er so am Rande auf und 'versteckt' diese Konstruktion durch Pflanzen etc.  Innerhalb der Konstruktion legt er runde Formen an. 
So habe ich ihn jedenfalls verstanden

Uferbänder?:
Ersetze jetzt Dein braunes gemaltes Viereck durch ein relativ stabiles aber biegsames Material und befestige daran die Folie. Das biegsame Material verankerst Du mit Pflöcken in der Erde.
So funktionieren auch die Uferbänder, nur dass dort die Befestigung der Folie am Aluprofil sehr einfach ist.
Bei der Bastellösung könnte man das u.a. mit einer Plasteleiste und Blindnieten lösen

Meine Lösung?
Im Moment habe ich keinen Teich, meine Frau baut aber einen neuen.
Dort kommt eine Edelstahlkante an den Ringgurt, welche 5 cm nach oben übersteht. Daran wird teichseitig die Folie geschweißt. Von der anderen Seite kann bis zum Edelstahl mit Erde angefüllt werden.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Kolja (13. Juli 2017)

@Carsten danke!!


----------

